# /boot/grub/grub.conf durante l'installazione di gentoo

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti!

ogni volta che installo gentoo x86_64 con sysrescuecd arrivo a questo punto

```
# nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

e puntualmente non ho i permessi per scrivere su questo file con nano. e sull'handbook non se ne parla.

tempo addietro, scovai l'arcano googlando e mi son ora deciso di postare la soluzione al problema, sperando che venga inserita casomai altri si trovassero nelle mie stesse condizioni (prima di perdere la pazienza dopo averne risolto altri di problemi  :Wink:  ). io ignoro se a tutti capita o san gia' come procedere...io lo metto lo stesso, per aiutare i simpatici niubboni come me.

si tratta  di dare questo comando:

```
# mount -o remount,rw /boot
```

e paff, son tornati i permessi rimontando la /boot. magari prima o poi sara' corretto su qualche nuovo stage 3. poi ditemi voi...

----------

## saverik

prova a dare questo comando e assicurari che /boot sia montata con  :

mount  /dev/sda1 /boot

 nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## bi-andrea

questo come altri file ti devi prima loggiare come "root" oppure se ti sei loggiato come utente

digiti 

```
su
```

ti chiede la password la digiti, invio e sei "root", da li in poi puoi intervenire su tutti i file prenseti su tutta la radice /

----------

